# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Flex, plug-in smart speaker, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/dp/B07MLY3JKV

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

$24 new Echo flex reveal at 2019 Amazon event

Sep 25, 2019




> The all new echo flex announced at Amazon's 2019 press briefing. The echo flex has no cables, and plugs directly into the wall. While its not optimized for musical enjoyment, it is the perfect device to place throughout your home so alexa can communicate with you throughout your home. There is a fully available software and hardware API, meaning additional hardware and software options beyond what is immediately available. The echo flex fits in the palm of your hand, pre-orders avail today, for $24.99.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hands on: Amazon Echo Flex review"
Echo Flex brings Alexa to wherever you have a power outlet

by Gerald Lynch
September 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Echo Flex review: This might be Amazon's smartest device in years"
Amazon still has work to do to protect user privacy, but this new Flex boasts some impressive smarts.

by David Priest
November 15, 2019

----------

